# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  best place to buy MyogenX?

## Decoder

where is the best place to buy MyogenX locally or online?

----------


## spywizard

define best??? 

cheapest
fastest delivery 
communication??

----------


## x_moe

try bb .com

----------


## marcus300

Why would you want to buy it??

----------


## BOOST

> Why would you want to buy it??



I was suprised in Anthony's PCT above, he did not include MyogenX :Hmmmm:

----------


## Decoder

> Why would you want to buy it??



well marcus search for it on google and read anthony roberts report on it, I feel like i want to add it to my pct, since im on enough synthectic drugs, steriod wise and pct wise, id like to try add some more natural ways for pct. Im sure is much better on your body.

----------


## Decoder

> define best??? 
> 
> cheapest
> fastest delivery 
> communication??



Yeah pretty much cheapest and fastest delivery is what im looking for

----------


## wanescotting

bb.com by far. Got to me in two days. Protein Factory always takes at least 5 days to arrive at my house.

----------


## kona dawg

I am getting ready to start my pct for my first cycle. I am running clomid and nolva and thought about running this. If so, how much do u take and when do u start, and do u taper down. Thanks

----------


## 66cobra

You can have mine does not work for me at all. Had my test levels checked and my levels went down after adding this.

----------

